
Ask HN: Is there any statistical report on Freelancers? - techaddict009
I am doing some research on freelancers and searching for data points related to the same.<p>Like how many freelancers are there online world wide?
How much they contribute to the local economy they live in.
======
gautambay
This report is pretty comprehensive, but I think it's US-only.
[https://www.upwork.com/i/freelancinginamerica2015/](https://www.upwork.com/i/freelancinginamerica2015/)

